# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Basic relation between AP,AR, GL and PO

## Geek_Guest

I am new to Oracle APPS, I want to know the basic relation between AP,AR, GL and PO in terms of Invoice, Quotation. 

Any ones help is appreciable.
Thanks in advance.

*Question asked by visitor niranjan*

----------


## krish_ORA

we receive order from customer. WIP (work in process) if we are not able to meet sales order then requisition is raised. PO is approved. PO goes to supplier. Supplier sends his shipment. AT the time of creation of invoice PO matching takes place. If matching is approved then payment is made to supplier. Then all entries go to GL. Entry from AR is also goes to GL.

----------


## vikram_oracle_apps

> I am new to Oracle APPS, I want to know the basic relation between AP,AR, GL and PO in terms of Invoice, Quotation. 
> 
> Any ones help is appreciable.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Question asked by visitor niranjan*


All the transactions are made in PO and in AP and AR will update the system based on the transactions. All this information from AP and AR will be finally posted in GL for reporting purpose.

----------


## lkreddy99

could anybody give clear idea about profile options

----------

